# ok so I just discovered I shoulda intro'd myself



## necromantica (Oct 2, 2008)

Ok Ive made a few posts but I finally realized their was an intro area sooo I might as well do one.

My names kristie Im 20, I am a mother to a 1 year old boy.

I currently posses what seems like a farm in my house lol.

I have breeder snails "weird but true"

catfish

dinosaur fish "trying to breed but no success yet"

2 dogs a male pomeranian and a male chihuahua

4 chinchillas "was trying to breed but my male went nutts and is i.s.o'd now so no breeding will ever come of them just wonderful pets"

mantids-4 euros currently

2 iguanas

a blizzard corn snake

2 garter snakes

and last but not least a hedgehog lol.

Im just a big animal lover and like to have the company being a stay at home mom i like the extra tid bits to do.

I was also in the past running an at home rescue for reptiles of all kinds but stopped after I became pregnant. So if anyone needs reptile advice I know about all their is to know lol.


----------



## The_Asa (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey, welcome to the forum!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 3, 2008)

welcome to the forum, from OHIO,


----------



## AikoAiko (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum from Colorado.

I have a little boy as well (he's two), and am five months pregnant with another baby boy. What does your little one think of all your reptiles and bugs? Mine prefers to admire my mantises from a distance, it scares him when they move, lol.


----------



## OGIGA (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Rick (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome. Never too late to make an intro.


----------

